# Armar cable microUSB a HDMI (MHL)



## radiumdaa

Hola gente, busco armar este tipo de cable para conectar una tablet a una tv con entrada hdmi. La verdad hay casi nada de info en internet sobre el armado de estos cables. Si alguien sabe de que se trata, agradezco
Dejo foto de lo unico que hay en google, en una lleva un puenteado con una resistencia y en la otra no, asi que surge la duda de que hacer


----------



## Scooter

Puede que el chino que hizo mi cable sea un timador y lo complicase innecesariamente, pero parece que un  cable MHL, no es _"un cable"_. Es algo mas; foto del circuito que hay dentro de mi _"cable"_ MHL:

Me costó 3€ o así en dx.com, creo que buscar los conectores cuesta mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

O en el caso del cable directo necesitará por lo menos un software especializado . . .


----------



## Scooter

A ver, mi teléfono era MHL y tenía en el firmware las opciones de activar el USB MHL. Además necesitaba ese cable que he mostrado que me costó 3 o 4€, ya no me acuerdo.
Ese adaptador no funciona en los dispositivos no MHL, entre otras cosas porque ni aparece la opción de activarlo o usarlo.
Dudo que el cable directo sea viable; todos los adaptadores que concozco son activos, necesitan alimentación externa para funcionar.


----------



## radiumdaa

Bien, la verdad que era de suponerse que 4 cables usb se adapten dirento a los 19 terminales del hdmi, creo que subestimé el tema, lo que me entusiasmaba de armarlo es que me lo quieren vender a 20 u$s en tiendas locales. habrá que buscar un buen precio online.
muchas gracias


----------

